# And you thought the 5D mk 3 was too expensive ... ?



## dr croubie (May 13, 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-18050363

0-zone metering, 0-AF points, 0.5fps.
At least it's mirrorless...


----------

